# Sink required for hand washing in powder bath



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Can someone give me a code reference for this?

Fire restoration. Old house had toilet only in powder bath in basement. They'll give additional money for code updates.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you asking if there is code requiring a sink to be present whenever a SHTR is present?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Are you asking if there is code requiring a sink to be present whenever a SHTR is present?


yes


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Golden view said:


> yes


This had come up for me years ago.

BI said no code requiring sink. Said I could plop one in the middle of the living room if I wanted to. Ancient home same as you are dealing with.

That's where term "water closet" came from. Just a door with a SHTR behind it.

Realtor says it's got to have a wash basin to be called a 1/2 bath.
Otherwise a 1/4 bath...


Now, that's not dealing with ADA, egress, OSHA - orwhatever the eff else is out there.:no:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Well occupant load in the plumbing code would be the only requirement I can think of. Outside of that it's a. Real estate appraisal thing as to what value is added


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Golden view said:


> Can someone give me a code reference for this?
> 
> Fire restoration. Old house had toilet only in powder bath in basement. They'll give additional money for code updates.



Wait, let me read that differently: If the damage is severe enough to require a new C of O - now you be banging up against current municipality standards.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The insured payed for coverage that covers code compliance over straight up as is


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Tom M said:


> The insured payed for coverage that covers code compliance over straight up as is


Yes. It's a down to studs restoration, with some framing replacement. I wanted to know if I'd be allowed to build a room with a toilet and no sink. I'll ask my AHJ tomorrow.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Yes. It's a down to studs restoration, with some framing replacement. I wanted to know if I'd be allowed to build a room with a toilet and no sink. I'll ask my AHJ tomorrow.


Would you want to?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

If your jurisdiction has adopted any version of the International Property Maintenance Code, the sink is required to be in the same room or in "close proximity" to the door leading to the room with the water closet.


In the 2015 version, it's 502.1:


*[P] 502.1 Dwelling units. *Every _dwelling unit _shall contain
its own bathtub or shower, lavatory, water closet and kitchen
sink that shall be maintained in a sanitary, safe working condition.
The lavatory shall be placed in the same room as the
water closet or located in close proximity to the door leading
directly into the room in which such water closet is located. A
kitchen sink shall not be used as a substitute for the required
lavatory.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

But this is an additional room to the primary "dwelling" so I think he can do whatever. Nothing mandated.


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

I might buy that.


But he wanted the code reference - and there it is. Been in the IPMC since there was one.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Would you want to?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


No. The entire point of this is the only way I can get it paid for it is if there is a code requirement. 

It's more complicated than that, because the plan is to rebuild the house completely different, but at least try to get as much insurance money as possible first. So if I can tell them I need to cut the slab, add plumbing, re-pour the slab, enlarge the powder bath, buy a vanity, sink and faucet of similar quality to the rest of the house, install and hook it up, now it needs a light over it, etc, then they'll give more money.

You just can't ask a simple question around here without having to explain the back story.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Sometimes you can get reimbursed for the loss as is and close the claim so you can do as you wish.

I have estimated repairs with like materials such as T&G sheathing even though its cheaper and easier with plywood. It's honest restoration. Once the insurance company calls it a done deal as far as their concerned.....do as you want.

Now there was a venting violation of the existing plumbing and code rules against doing it then you get reimbursed to Meet the law.

Done it with electrical panels from Federal Pacific.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Golden view said:


> You just can't ask a simple question around here without having to explain the back story.


That's a good thing, because quite often, the back story leads to options you may not have thought of. :thumbsup:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> That's a good thing, because quite often, the back story leads to options you may not have thought of. :thumbsup:


I think of everything I tell you!


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd think twice about serving a customer that used a "Water Closet" with out a sink for years pre insurance claim.....

No Handshake deals.....

Chiseling a Cadillac out of the insurance company when the HO had a Pinto type home is a little on the shady side, IMHO.

Even though the Pinto doesn't meet today's safety Regs.


----------

